# What is "System Agent" voltage?



## Ege56813 (May 20, 2021)

Hello people. Today i tried to undervolt my I5 1035G1 CPU. I can undervolt my Core, cache, iGPU to -40 MV. After that it gives me a BSoD. I saw a "System Agent" setting. What is that? Will it be harmful if i undervolt that? Sorry for broken english. I'm still studying some.


----------



## elghinnarisa (May 20, 2021)

System agent used to be called Uncore: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncore


----------



## silentbogo (May 20, 2021)

Back when intel decided to combine both North Bridge and South bridge into what's now known as Platform Hub(PCH), some of the functional parts migrated to CPU and became SA. 
That's your memory controller, DMI, PCIe and other high-speed stuff. It has its own VRM(usually one smaller-looking phase right under the CPU VRM).
Basically on Intel you have separate power for CPU, SA and Graphics, while on AMD you only have Vcore and Vsoc(which powers both memory controller+interconnects along with iGPU).

I wouldn't mess with SA - it's the surest way to make your system even more unstable(especially a laptop). Also, what's the point of undervolting a low-power laptop CPU?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 20, 2021)

silentbogo said:


> Back when intel decided to combine both North Bridge and South bridge into what's now known as Platform Hub(PCH), some of the functional parts migrated to CPU and became SA.
> That's your memory controller, DMI, PCIe and other high-speed stuff. It has its own VRM(usually one smaller-looking phase right under the CPU VRM).
> Basically on Intel you have separate power for CPU, SA and Graphics, while on AMD you only have Vcore and Vsoc(which powers both memory controller+interconnects along with iGPU).
> 
> I wouldn't mess with SA - it's the surest way to make your system even more unstable(especially a laptop). Also, what's the point of undervolting a low-power laptop CPU?


If you are overclocking memory on desktop, adjusting SA voltage is crucial.


----------



## silentbogo (May 20, 2021)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> If you are *overclocking *memory on desktop


^^^


----------



## Ege56813 (May 21, 2021)

silentbogo said:


> Back when intel decided to combine both North Bridge and South bridge into what's now known as Platform Hub(PCH), some of the functional parts migrated to CPU and became SA.
> That's your memory controller, DMI, PCIe and other high-speed stuff. It has its own VRM(usually one smaller-looking phase right under the CPU VRM).
> Basically on Intel you have separate power for CPU, SA and Graphics, while on AMD you only have Vcore and Vsoc(which powers both memory controller+interconnects along with iGPU).
> 
> I wouldn't mess with SA - it's the surest way to make your system even more unstable(especially a laptop). Also, what's the point of undervolting a low-power laptop CPU?


I'm trying to undervolt it cause it gives me a huge temp.
Idle : 80-90 C
Benchmark : Auto reboot caused by extreme cpu heat. (around 110 C)


----------



## silentbogo (May 21, 2021)

Ege56813 said:


> I'm trying to undervolt it cause it gives me a huge temp.
> Idle : 80-90 C
> Benchmark : Auto reboot caused by extreme cpu heat. (around 110 C)


80-90C idle is in a ballpark of you living in Sahara desert inside a transparent tent, and your cooling system not working at all. 
In simple words - it's crazy hot and I doubt it has anything to do with voltages. Or if part of your SoC dying a slow and painful death.
If it's under warranty - RMA. If not - at least take off the bottom case and at least check if your fan is spinning at all. I mean, c'mon. It's a 15W SoC.


----------



## kayjay010101 (May 21, 2021)

silentbogo said:


> If it's under warranty - RMA. If not - at least take off the bottom case and at least check if your fan is spinning at all. I mean, c'mon. It's a 15W SoC.


Yeah I don't see why OP is even messing with this stuff considering this is a new-ish system. 
This indicates a hardware problem, not a software problem. You don't fix a bad cooling system by underclocking an already underclocked chip. You return it because the manufacturer doesn't know what the F it's doing and the product is malfunctioning because of their incompetence.


----------



## Ege56813 (May 21, 2021)

silentbogo said:


> 80-90C idle is in a ballpark of you living in Sahara desert inside a transparent tent, and your cooling system not working at all.
> In simple words - it's crazy hot and I doubt it has anything to do with voltages. Or if part of your SoC dying a slow and painful death.
> If it's under warranty - RMA. If not - at least take off the bottom case and at least check if your fan is spinning at all. I mean, c'mon. It's a 15W SoC.


I have 2 fans inside of my laptop and they are spinning on full speed. I still dont know how the heck my cpu can be this hot


----------



## silentbogo (May 21, 2021)

Ege56813 said:


> I have 2 fans inside of my laptop and they are spinning on full speed. I still dont know how the heck my cpu can be this hot


No contact between die and HS or bent heatpipe(relatively common on low-end ultrathins), or dying SoC (quite common for ULP combines).
In either case - RMA ASAP.


----------



## Falkentyne (May 21, 2021)

Ege56813 said:


> I'm trying to undervolt it cause it gives me a huge temp.
> Idle : 80-90 C
> Benchmark : Auto reboot caused by extreme cpu heat. (around 110 C)



Idle 80-90C?
Can you take a hwinfo64 screenshot readout of these temps?
Are these CPU core die (DTS) temps or something else?

CPU Core temps of 80-90C idle only mean one of three things. (in order to most likely to almost impossible):

1) no contact between CPU and heatsink surfaces (bad to atrocious to completely nonexistent thermal paste job or terrible heatsink installation, broken screw or defect, badly warped heatsinks, etc).
--even fans not spinning on a properly repasted and mounted heatsink won't give you 80-90C idle.

2) (Water cooling/AIO's): pump not working.

3) Virus, malware, or rogue/buggy/crashed or completely messed up services or processes putting CPU cores at 100% usage at idle (even some DTS/Realtek/SS3 sound unbound drivers have been known to spread debauchery like this), and even that shouldn't be higher than 60C idle.


----------



## Ege56813 (Jun 8, 2021)

Falkentyne said:


> Idle 80-90C?
> Can you take a hwinfo64 screenshot readout of these temps?
> Are these CPU core die (DTS) temps or something else?
> 
> ...


I reinstalled Windows 10. Then cleaned everything out of my laptop. Replaced thermal paste. Now it is idling on 55 C and when benchmark it is 82. I'm kinda worried about 82 C is that alright for a CPU?


----------



## joemama (Jun 8, 2021)

Ege56813 said:


> I reinstalled Windows 10. Then cleaned everything out of my laptop. Replaced thermal paste. Now it is idling on 55 C and when benchmark it is 82. I'm kinda worried about 82 C is that alright for a CPU?


That is fine, the problem should have been the thermal paste or cooler mount.


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 8, 2021)

Ege56813 said:


> I reinstalled Windows 10. Then cleaned everything out of my laptop. Replaced thermal paste. Now it is idling on 55 C and when benchmark it is 82. I'm kinda worried about 82 C is that alright for a CPU?


Those temps are normal. If you used MX4 or MX5 - it'll get a bit better in a week or so. Definitely better than what you had before.


----------



## BellaCiao (Aug 29, 2021)

Name given to things other than Processor Cores and Cache, IMC-QPI-DMI-PCIE-DISPLAY, VCCSA voltage in Intel


----------

